# error con la resolucion

## AntI-Her0

Buenas!

Tengo un problema con mi gentoo, y es que la resolucion nativa de mi portatil es 1920x1080, y todo funciona bien, el problema es que cuando cambio la resolucion a una mas pequeña, por ejemplo 1680x1050, 1024x768, 800x600.. la que sea, el escritorio crashea y se muestra el siguiente patron grisaceo:

http://imagizer.imageshack.us/a/img921/3127/edo6js.jpg

Alguna idea??

Gracias de antemano, Un saludo !

----------

## quilosaq

Si estás usando el servidor Xorg deberías mirar en sus archivos de log en /var/log/Xorg.*

----------

## AntI-Her0

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> Si estás usando el servidor Xorg deberías mirar en sus archivos de log en /var/log/Xorg.*

 

aqui esta el log, no distingo el error :S

[    51.274] 

X.Org X Server 1.20.3

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    51.274] Build Operating System: Linux 4.19.0-gentoo x86_64 Gentoo

[    51.274] Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 4.19.0-gentoo #4 SMP Mon Nov 5 00:05:15 CET 2018 x86_64

[    51.274] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.19.0-gentoo root=UUID=91111b6e-521b-4cad-ae1e-cd7bee009b41 ro

[    51.274] Build Date: 04 November 2018  07:28:34PM

[    51.274]  

[    51.274] Current version of pixman: 0.34.0

[    51.274] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

	to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    51.274] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    51.274] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Dec  2 16:27:02 2018

[    51.354] (==) Using config directory: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    51.355] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    51.432] (==) No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.

[    51.432] (==) No screen section available. Using defaults.

[    51.432] (**) |-->Screen "Default Screen Section" (0)

[    51.432] (**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

[    51.432] (==) No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".

	Using a default monitor configuration.

[    51.432] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    51.432] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    51.432] (==) Automatically adding GPU devices

[    51.462] (==) Max clients allowed: 256, resource mask: 0x1fffff

[    51.485] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

[    51.485] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    51.485] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

[    51.485] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    51.485] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

[    51.485] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    51.485] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/".

[    51.485] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    51.485] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/").

[    51.486] (WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/".

[    51.486] 	Entry deleted from font path.

[    51.486] 	(Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/").

[    51.486] (==) FontPath set to:

	/usr/share/fonts/misc/

[    51.486] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    51.486] (II) The server relies on udev to provide the list of input devices.

	If no devices become available, reconfigure udev or disable AutoAddDevices.

[    51.486] (II) Loader magic: 0x5582e1830c40

[    51.486] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    51.486] 	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    51.486] 	X.Org Video Driver: 24.0

[    51.486] 	X.Org XInput driver : 24.1

[    51.486] 	X.Org Server Extension : 10.0

[    51.487] (II) xfree86: Adding drm device (/dev/dri/card0)

[    51.491] (--) PCI:*(1@0:0:0) 10de:0df0:104d:907a rev 161, Mem @ 0xe2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xe0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x0000d000/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

[    51.491] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    51.547] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    51.797] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    51.797] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    51.797] 	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 10.0

[    51.797] (==) Matched nouveau as autoconfigured driver 0

[    51.797] (==) Matched nv as autoconfigured driver 1

[    51.797] (==) Matched modesetting as autoconfigured driver 2

[    51.797] (==) Matched fbdev as autoconfigured driver 3

[    51.797] (==) Matched vesa as autoconfigured driver 4

[    51.797] (==) Assigned the driver to the xf86ConfigLayout

[    51.797] (II) LoadModule: "nouveau"

[    51.868] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so

[    51.911] (II) Module nouveau: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    51.911] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.15

[    51.911] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    51.911] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    51.911] (II) LoadModule: "nv"

[    51.912] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

[    51.912] (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

[    51.912] (II) LoadModule: "modesetting"

[    51.912] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/modesetting_drv.so

[    51.931] (II) Module modesetting: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    51.931] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.20.3

[    51.931] 	Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    51.931] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    51.931] (II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

[    51.931] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

[    51.931] (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

[    51.931] (II) LoadModule: "vesa"

[    51.931] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

[    51.931] (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

[    51.931] (II) NOUVEAU driver 

[    51.931] (II) NOUVEAU driver for NVIDIA chipset families :

[    51.931] 	RIVA TNT        (NV04)

[    51.931] 	RIVA TNT2       (NV05)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 256     (NV10)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 2       (NV11, NV15)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 4MX     (NV17, NV18)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 3       (NV20)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 4Ti     (NV25, NV28)

[    51.931] 	GeForce FX      (NV3x)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 6       (NV4x)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 7       (G7x)

[    51.931] 	GeForce 8       (G8x)

[    51.931] 	GeForce GTX 200 (NVA0)

[    51.931] 	GeForce GTX 400 (NVC0)

[    51.931] (II) modesetting: Driver for Modesetting Kernel Drivers: kms

[    51.931] (--) using VT number 7

[    51.936] (II) [drm] nouveau interface version: 1.3.1

[    51.936] (WW) Falling back to old probe method for modesetting

[    51.936] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    51.936] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    51.936] (II) Module "dri2" already built-in

[    51.936] (--) NOUVEAU(0): Chipset: "NVIDIA NVC1"

[    51.936] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Creating default Display subsection in Screen section

	"Default Screen Section" for depth/fbbpp 24/32

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): RGB weight 888

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using HW cursor

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Allowed maximum DRI level 2.

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): GLX sync to VBlank enabled.

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping enabled

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Swap limit set to 1 [Max allowed 2]

[    51.936] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Page flipping synced to vblank by kernel.

[    51.937] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Initializing outputs ...

[    51.950] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 has no monitor section

[    51.960] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 has no monitor section

[    51.962] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[    51.962] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 3 crtcs needed for screen.

[    51.962] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 0 to this screen.

[    51.962] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Allocated crtc nr. 1 to this screen.

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output LVDS-1

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer: MS_  Model: 25  Serial#: 0

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Year: 2002  Week: 45

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID Version: 1.4

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital Display Input

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 6 bits per channel

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Digital interface is undefined

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 36  vert.: 20

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Gamma: 1.00

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 YCrCb 4:4:4 

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): redX: 0.600 redY: 0.342   greenX: 0.295 greenY: 0.570

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): blueX: 0.147 blueY: 0.111   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 144.0 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 200 mm

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1980  h_sync_end 2040 h_blank_end 2100 h_border: 0

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1085  v_sync_end 1090 v_blanking: 1144 v_border: 0

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Supported detailed timing:

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): clock: 144.0 MHz   Image Size:  360 x 200 mm

[    51.975] (II) NOUVEAU(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 2048  h_sync_end 2176 h_blank_end 2304 h_border: 0

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1088  v_sync_end 1096 v_blanking: 1250 v_border: 0

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: Nvidia Defaul

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Monitor name: t Flat Panel

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID (in hex):

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	00ffffffffffff00367f250000000000

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	2d0c010490241400eaa8e099574b9225

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	1c505400000001010101010101010101

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	010101010101403880b4703840403c3c

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	550068c810000018403880807138aa40

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	8080880068c810000018000000fc004e

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	76696469612044656661756c000000fc

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): 	007420466c61742050616e656c00001f

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing probed modes for output LVDS-1

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.36  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.79  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.10  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  101.34  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.8 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.77  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync (53.8 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.53  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.31  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   23.98  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (30.0 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x60.0   22.41  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    51.976] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.52  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[    51.987] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output VGA-1

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 connected

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output VGA-1 disconnected

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Using exact sizes for initial modes

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Output LVDS-1 using initial mode 1920x1080 +0+0

[    51.988] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Virtual size is 1920x1080 (pitch 0)

[    51.988] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1920x1080": 144.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 68.6 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x59.9  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    51.988] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Driver mode "1920x1080": 144.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 62.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x50.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    51.988] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1680x1050": 146.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.988] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1680x1050"x60.0  146.36  1680 1784 1960 2240  1050 1053 1059 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    51.988] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1400x1050": 121.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 65.3 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1400x1050"x60.0  121.79  1400 1488 1632 1864  1050 1053 1057 1089 -hsync +vsync (65.3 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1280x1024": 109.1 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 63.7 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x1024"x59.9  109.10  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync (63.7 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1280x960": 101.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 59.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1280x960"x60.0  101.34  1280 1360 1488 1696  960 963 967 996 -hsync +vsync (59.8 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1152x864": 81.8 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 53.8 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1152x864"x60.0   81.77  1152 1216 1336 1520  864 867 871 897 -hsync +vsync (53.8 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "1024x768": 63.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 47.8 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1024x768"x59.9   63.53  1024 1072 1176 1328  768 771 775 798 -hsync +vsync (47.8 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "800x600": 38.3 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 37.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "800x600"x60.0   38.31  800 832 912 1024  600 603 607 624 -hsync +vsync (37.4 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x480": 24.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 30.0 kHz, 59.9 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x480"x59.9   23.98  640 664 720 800  480 483 487 500 -hsync +vsync (30.0 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "720x400": 22.4 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 25.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "720x400"x60.0   22.41  720 744 808 896  400 403 413 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x400": 20.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 25.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x400"x60.0   20.00  640 664 720 800  400 403 409 417 -hsync +vsync (25.0 kHz)

[    51.989] (**) NOUVEAU(0):  Mode "640x350": 17.5 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 21.9 kHz, 59.8 Hz

[    51.989] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "640x350"x59.8   17.52  640 664 720 800  350 353 363 366 -hsync +vsync (21.9 kHz)

[    51.989] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPI set to (96, 96)

[    51.989] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    51.989] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    51.989] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    52.003] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.003] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.003] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    52.003] (II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

[    52.003] (II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

[    52.003] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libshadowfb.so

[    52.021] (II) Module shadowfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.021] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.0.0

[    52.021] 	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    52.021] (II) UnloadModule: "modesetting"

[    52.021] (II) Unloading modesetting

[    52.023] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Channel setup complete.

[    52.024] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [COPY] async initialised.

[    52.042] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Hardware support for Present enabled

[    52.043] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2] Setup complete

[    52.043] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   DRI driver: nouveau

[    52.043] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [DRI2]   VDPAU driver: nouveau

[    52.043] (II) Loading sub module "exa"

[    52.043] (II) LoadModule: "exa"

[    52.043] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libexa.so

[    52.047] (II) Module exa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    52.047] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 2.6.0

[    52.047] 	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 24.0

[    52.048] (II) EXA(0): Driver allocated offscreen pixmaps

[    52.048] (II) EXA(0): Driver registered support for the following operations:

[    52.048] (II)         Solid

[    52.048] (II)         Copy

[    52.048] (II)         Composite (RENDER acceleration)

[    52.048] (II)         UploadToScreen

[    52.048] (II)         DownloadFromScreen

[    52.048] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Backing store enabled

[    52.048] (==) NOUVEAU(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    52.048] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Associated with Nouveau GeForce 8/9 Textured Video.

[    52.048] (II) NOUVEAU(0): [XvMC] Extension initialized.

[    52.048] (==) NOUVEAU(0): DPMS enabled

[    52.049] (II) Initializing extension Generic Event Extension

[    52.049] (II) Initializing extension SHAPE

[    52.049] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SHM

[    52.049] (II) Initializing extension XInputExtension

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XTEST

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension SYNC

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XKEYBOARD

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XC-MISC

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XFIXES

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension RENDER

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension RANDR

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension COMPOSITE

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension DAMAGE

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension RECORD

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension DPMS

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension Present

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension DRI3

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension X-Resource

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XVideo

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    52.050] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    53.561] (II) AIGLX: Loaded and initialized nouveau

[    53.561] (II) GLX: Initialized DRI2 GL provider for screen 0

[    53.561] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    53.561] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DGA

[    53.561] (II) Initializing extension XFree86-DRI

[    53.561] (II) Initializing extension DRI2

[    53.564] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[    53.594] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Setting screen physical size to 508 x 285

[    53.594] resize called 1920 1080

[    54.097] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Keys (/dev/input/event3)

[    54.098] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    54.098] (II) LoadModule: "libinput"

[    54.098] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/libinput_drv.so

[    54.150] (II) Module libinput: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    54.150] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 0.28.1

[    54.150] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    54.150] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    54.150] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sony Vaio Keys'

[    54.150] (**) Sony Vaio Keys: always reports core events

[    54.150] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event3"

[    54.150] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.211] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Joystick

[    54.211] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device is a keyboard

[    54.211] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device removed

[    54.230] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/SNY5001:00/input/input4/event3"

[    54.230] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sony Vaio Keys" (type: KEYBOARD, id 6)

[    54.233] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Joystick

[    54.233] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device is a keyboard

[    54.235] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/event4)

[    54.235] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    54.235] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Sony Vaio Jogdial'

[    54.235] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: always reports core events

[    54.235] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4"

[    54.235] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.238] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    54.239] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device is a pointer

[    54.239] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device removed

[    54.255] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:01/SNY5001:00/input/input5/event4"

[    54.255] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sony Vaio Jogdial" (type: MOUSE, id 7)

[    54.255] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    54.255] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    54.255] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    54.255] (**) Sony Vaio Jogdial: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    54.258] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    54.258] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device is a pointer

[    54.260] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sony Vaio Jogdial (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    54.260] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.260] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.261] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event2)

[    54.261] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    54.261] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Video Bus'

[    54.261] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    54.261] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

[    54.261] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.265] (II) event2  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.265] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    54.265] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device removed

[    54.283] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/device:5d/LNXVIDEO:02/input/input2/event2"

[    54.283] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD, id  :Cool: 

[    54.286] (II) event2  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.286] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[    54.288] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event1)

[    54.288] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    54.288] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'Power Button'

[    54.288] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    54.288] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    54.288] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.291] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.291] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    54.291] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[    54.307] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1"

[    54.307] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD, id 9)

[    54.310] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.310] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[    54.311] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event0)

[    54.311] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.311] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.313] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 (/dev/input/event12)

[    54.313] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.313] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.314] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=7 (/dev/input/event13)

[    54.314] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.314] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.315] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=8 (/dev/input/event14)

[    54.315] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.315] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.316] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=9 (/dev/input/event15)

[    54.316] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.316] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.318] (II) config/udev: Adding input device UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi (/dev/input/event16)

[    54.318] (**) UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    54.318] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi'

[    54.318] (**) UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: always reports core events

[    54.318] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event16"

[    54.318] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.322] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.322] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device is a keyboard

[    54.322] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device removed

[    54.339] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.2/1-1.2:1.0/input/input16/event16"

[    54.339] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi" (type: KEYBOARD, id 10)

[    54.343] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.343] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device is a keyboard

[    54.344] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Mic (/dev/input/event10)

[    54.344] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.344] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.345] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel MID Headphone (/dev/input/event11)

[    54.345] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.345] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.346] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Digital PCBeep (/dev/input/event9)

[    54.346] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.346] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.348] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse Mouse (/dev/input/event5)

[    54.348] (**) USB Optical Mouse Mouse: Applying InputClass "libinput pointer catchall"

[    54.348] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'USB Optical Mouse Mouse'

[    54.348] (**) USB Optical Mouse Mouse: always reports core events

[    54.348] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

[    54.348] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.404] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    54.405] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device is a pointer

[    54.405] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device removed

[    54.423] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:05:00.0/usb3/3-1/3-1:1.0/0003:1BCF:0007.0001/input/input6/event5"

[    54.423] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB Optical Mouse Mouse" (type: MOUSE, id 11)

[    54.423] (**) Option "AccelerationScheme" "none"

[    54.423] (**) USB Optical Mouse Mouse: (accel) selected scheme none/0

[    54.423] (**) USB Optical Mouse Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    54.423] (**) USB Optical Mouse Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    54.479] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[    54.480] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device is a pointer

[    54.481] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    54.481] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.481] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.483] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB Optical Mouse (/dev/input/event6)

[    54.483] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[    54.483] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.

[    54.484] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event8)

[    54.485] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "libinput keyboard catchall"

[    54.485] (II) Using input driver 'libinput' for 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'

[    54.485] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    54.485] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event8"

[    54.485] (**) Option "_source" "server/udev"

[    54.488] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.488] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[    54.488] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[    54.506] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input8/event8"

[    54.506] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD, id 12)

[    54.509] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[    54.509] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[    54.511] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/event7)

[    54.511] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "libinput touchpad catchall"

[    54.511] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    54.511] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Applying InputClass "Default clickpad buttons"

[    54.511] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    54.511] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    54.530] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    54.530] 	compiled for 1.20.3, module version = 1.9.1

[    54.530] 	Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    54.530] 	ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 24.1

[    54.530] (II) Using input driver 'synaptics' for 'AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint'

[    54.530] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[    54.530] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event7"

[    54.548] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: ignoring touch events for semi-multitouch device

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: x-axis range 0 - 2000 (res 0)

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: y-axis range 0 - 1400 (res 0)

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: pressure range 0 - 127

[    54.548] (II) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: device does not report finger width.

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: buttons: left right middle double triple

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Vendor 0x2 Product 0x8

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 15

[    54.548] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    54.548] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: always reports core events

[    54.564] (**) Option "config_info" "udev:/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input3/event7"

[    54.564] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint" (type: TOUCHPAD, id 13)

[    54.564] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    54.564] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    54.564] (**) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) AccelFactor is now 0.082

[    54.564] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    54.564] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    54.564] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    54.564] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    54.564] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[    54.565] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint (/dev/input/mouse2)

[    54.565] (**) AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: Ignoring device from InputClass "touchpad ignore duplicates"

[    58.684] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[    58.684] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    58.684] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    58.684] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    58.727] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[    58.727] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    58.727] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    58.727] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    58.770] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[    58.770] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    58.770] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    58.770] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    58.812] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[    58.812] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    58.812] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    58.812] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[    64.002] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[    64.002] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[    64.002] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[    64.002] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[ 27395.656] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device removed

[ 27395.771] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device removed

[ 27395.787] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device removed

[ 27395.807] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[ 27395.823] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device removed

[ 27395.840] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device removed

[ 27395.851] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[ 27395.978] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 27395.978] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

[ 27484.091] (II) AIGLX: Resuming AIGLX clients after VT switch

[ 27484.092] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVEnterVT is called.

[ 27485.237] (II) NOUVEAU(0): EDID vendor "MS_", prod id 37

[ 27485.237] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:

[ 27485.237] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 1980 2040 2100  1080 1085 1090 1144 -hsync -vsync (68.6 kHz eP)

[ 27485.237] (II) NOUVEAU(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  144.00  1920 2048 2176 2304  1080 1088 1096 1250 -hsync -vsync (62.5 kHz e)

[ 27485.329] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard Joystick

[ 27485.329] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device is a keyboard

[ 27485.333] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[ 27485.333] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device is a pointer

[ 27485.335] (II) event2  - Video Bus: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[ 27485.335] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device is a keyboard

[ 27485.337] (II) event1  - Power Button: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[ 27485.337] (II) event1  - Power Button: device is a keyboard

[ 27485.339] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[ 27485.339] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device is a keyboard

[ 27485.344] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: is tagged by udev as: Mouse

[ 27485.344] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device is a pointer

[ 27485.348] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: is tagged by udev as: Keyboard

[ 27485.348] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device is a keyboard

[ 27485.350] (--) synaptics: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint: touchpad found

[ 27488.755] (II) event3  - Sony Vaio Keys: device removed

[ 27488.763] (II) event4  - Sony Vaio Jogdial: device removed

[ 27488.773] (II) event2  - Video Bus: device removed

[ 27488.783] (II) event1  - Power Button: device removed

[ 27488.793] (II) event16 - UVC Camera (05ca:18ba): Sony Vi: device removed

[ 27488.802] (II) event5  - USB Optical Mouse Mouse: device removed

[ 27488.811] (II) event8  - AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: device removed

[ 27488.829] (II) AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch

[ 27488.829] (II) NOUVEAU(0): NVLeaveVT is called.

----------

## pelelademadera

hace lo siguiente

inicia el equipo, cambia la resolucion, cuando te de el error, vas a un tty con un ctrl+alt+f1 por ejemplo, te logueas, y hace un

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log > salida.txt
```

reboot

y despues de iniciar chequea ese log.

creo que el log anterior de Xorg es algo asi como /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old o algo similar, pero por las dudas ahi esta la salida

chequea la salida de dmesg tambien por si no es algo de xorg sino del driver

----------

## AntI-Her0

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> hace lo siguiente
> 
> inicia el equipo, cambia la resolucion, cuando te de el error, vas a un tty con un ctrl+alt+f1 por ejemplo, te logueas, y hace un
> 
> ```
> ...

 

aqui esta el salida.txt del xorg.log tal como me has dicho:   https://pastebin.com/dDHpV5Zh

y aqui el del dmesg: https://pastebin.com/ZbLQfQki

----------

